# SIG P226 Enhanced Elite review



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

Put up a review a couple weeks ago of the P226 Enhanced Elite by Nick Jacobellis. He liked it quite a bit despite an initial problem. Here's an excerpt from his range report:

"Based on decades of experience shooting SIG pistols, I've found it to be very unusual when a SIG malfunctions in any way. As you can therefore imagine, I was stunned when the test pistol SIG sent me to review for this article malfunctioned several times.

To make sure the problem wasn't magazine related, I used a relatively new P226 magazine from my 9mm SIG P226 Navy model to see if the test pistol came with a defective magazine. I did this because in some 25 years of shooting SIGs, I did once run into one factory defective magazine on a brand new P229 in .40 SW. As soon as I changed magazines, the P229 worked just fine. In this case, however, the magazine change didn't correct the problem.

I immediately contacted the folks at SIG to let them know something was definitely wrong with their 9mm SIG P226 EE. I sent the pistol back to SIG, and the reliability problem was corrected by a factory technician who discovered that the extractor spring was below minimum specifications, which resulted in this pistol experiencing a number of failures to successfully extract empty brass. Naturally, this also presented a feeding problem.

Even though the pistol that was returned to me functioned flawlessly, I mention the initial problem because it's important for all of us to remember that even the best firearms manufacturer can ship a defective pistol just as the best automobile manufacturer can produce a lemon on occasion.

In this case, the repair job was easy. At my request SIG sent me a detailed repair report with the pistol that included a notation about the factory ensuring that SIG P226 EE serial number UU674128 was repaired and successfully test fired while using 124-grain Speer Lawman TMJ/CF ammunition, 147-grain Speer Gold Dot Hollow-Point ammunition and 147-grain Winchester Ranger T series ammunition with no failures noted. The factory technician who fixed and tested this pistol also sent me a target that he says he engaged at 15 yards. It shows a group of five rounds of 124-grain Speer Lawman TMJ/CF ammunition clustered dead-center on the paper target SIG uses when they test pistols for accuracy.

Once repaired, the test P226 EE turned out to be an excellent performer on the range. I fired it on three different occasions with my oldest son, who is a city police officer and a big fan of SIGs. To test accuracy, I engaged a TQ19 police Firearms Qualification Target from various close-quarter-battle distances and found the pistol shot just as good as any other 9mm SIG P226 I've owned. I also did some long-range shooting from 25 yards and beyond and had no problem destroying a piece of dry driftwood that was leaning up against the dirt berm at my favorite range in the desert."

Full article is here: SIG Sauer P226 Enhanced Elite Review | GunGunsGuns.net


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting.


----------

